# Shower Head



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

HI in my shower the water doesnt come out very hard. Its makes it about 3 inches out of the shower head before it drops. It is the same on city water and the tank. I tried to remove one of the low flow blocks and it helped but now it uses a lot of water. Any ideas on a fix?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Not the answer youre looking for -- but you may have a kinked or pinched line ....

if you take the shower head off does the pressure increase???

do you get plenty of force through the tub faucet but only low pressure out of the the shower head?


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

This is one mod I plan on doing during the winter months. The problem is in the flow. I have researched, and plan on purchasing a high flow pressure regulator and a high flow water filter. They say you can increase the amount of flow and keep the same water pressure, and the results is great. Better output on the inside. I plan on staying around 55 psi. I will send you the link to a company that sells these high flow regulators and filters, but I have to fine it in all of my bookmarks first.

Leon


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Lee,

You mention that by removing the flow restrictor it works better, but uses a lot of water. I think that is pretty much par for the course. If you want more water flow, you are going to use more water. Increasing the dynamic water pressure will help, and I think Leon is on the right track, but I would be leary of putting 55PSI through the system. I may be wrong, but I believe that is beyond the design specification of the plumbing system in your Outback.

The bottom line though, is that you should not expect the same showering experience you have in your home. Conserving the limited water your Outback can carry is a prime design consideration, and low pressure/low flow plumbing is how the manufacturer accomplishes that.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> This is one mod I plan on doing during the winter months. The problem is in the flow. I have researched, and plan on purchasing a high flow pressure regulator and a high flow water filter. They say you can increase the amount of flow and keep the same water pressure, and the results is great. Better output on the inside. I plan on staying around 55 psi. I will send you the link to a company that sells these high flow regulators and filters, but I have to fine it in all of my bookmarks first.
> 
> Leon


Valterra sells a high-flow regulator. They have them at CW, among other places. Also, it helps to have larger diameter hose such as 5/8" or 3/4", instead of the default 1/2" stuff.

Bob


----------



## paylorr (Sep 27, 2006)

I read of one person who simply took the shower head off, only to discover a membrane over the end of the hose with only a tiny hole in it. When he enlarged the hole (with a pencil point), the shower worked much better.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I think if the shower head had less holes it would work better. I Just want the head to spray and not drizzel.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

robrain said:


> I read of one person who simply took the shower head off, only to discover a membrane over the end of the hose with only a tiny hole in it. When he enlarged the hole (with a pencil point), the shower worked much better.


 Ditto. Also, what we did to help the low pressure situation is...The outside water pressure regulator (metal thing hooked up to the hose), well we make sure it is hooked up right before entering the camper NOT at the beginning of the water hose at the water spigot. I read -maybe on this forum, or saw it on the RVToday show, that by hooking up the regulator at the water spigot the pressure is reduced all the way throughout the water hose before even entering the camper. By hooking up the regulator right before the camper itself the pressure is better. That is what has worked for us, the pressure in the shower is much better since we have done it this way. Good luck, and please let us know what works for you.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It's the flow (or lack thereof) coming through your pressure regulator. Get a better one to improve this.

Low Flow Causes & Info

I got this one (watts 263A) and it improved quite a bit:


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

pjb2cool said:


> Ditto. Also, what we did to help the low pressure situation is...The outside water pressure regulator (metal thing hooked up to the hose), well we make sure it is hooked up right before entering the camper NOT at the beginning of the water hose at the water spigot. I read -maybe on this forum, or saw it on the RVToday show, that by hooking up the regulator at the water spigot the pressure is reduced all the way throughout the water hose before even entering the camper. By hooking up the regulator right before the camper itself the pressure is better. That is what has worked for us, the pressure in the shower is much better since we have done it this way. Good luck, and please let us know what works for you.


I've been recommending that for some time. Eliminates the pressure drop through the hose and filter. Down side is, the hose and filter are exposed to the full pressure. But to date, I haven't had any problems.

Bob


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

The water comes out OK in my shower head but when I flip it off while I'm soaping up it dribbles out water and when I turn it back on you better not have it pointer at any part of your body because it is now ice cold for a few seconds. This will really wake you up fast. I don't take that many showers in the TT sense most of the camp sites have showers so I use them. I need to find a better head so if anyone knows about one please let me know.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I addressed a few of these issues and I am IN NO WAY saying I am doing it right. I AM saying it works for me.

I got a canister water filter and a good water pressure regulator that are attached to each other. I put these on the spigot at the campground and then attach our hose. I have adjustable water pressure and it being set to 35psi, it works well throughout the trailer. I did have a problem with the shower head water pressure so I took the shower head apart and took out the small white filter that had 3 holes in it, and I used the white plumbers tape when I put it back together. The water pressure is great and as far as I can tell, the problem is solved.


----------

